# Linux Mint Website Hacked, Users Tricked Into Downloading ISOs with Backdoors



## JMH3143

> *Just a few moments ago, Clement Lefebvre, leader of the Linux Mint project, informs users of the popular, Ubuntu-based distribution that the servers where the Linux Mint website is hosted have been hacked to point the download links to specially crafted ISOs.*
> 
> According to Mr. Lefebvre, it appears that a group of hackers created a modified Linux Mint ISO, which included a backdoor. Then, they hacked into the Linux Mint website and modified the download links to trick users into downloading the malicious ISO image.
> 
> "I’m sorry I have to come with bad news. We were exposed to an intrusion today. It was brief and it shouldn’t impact many people, but if it impacts you, it’s very important you read the information below," said Clement Lefebvre in the announcement.
> 
> It would appear that only the Linux Mint 17.3 Cinnamon edition has been compromised at the moment of writing this article, and those of you who downloaded these ISO images on February 20, 2016, need *not* install them on your computer, but delete them as soon as possible.


Linux Mint Website Hacked, Users Tricked Into Downloading ISOs with Backdoors


----------

